

Ask HN:Is it legal to use "fb" in domain name of a site using FB API? - anujkk

I am developing a site that will use Facebook Graph API(mainly for login and to get user's friends). The site is social in nature and will extend facebook's functionality.<p>Is it legal to use "fb" in domain name in such case? e.g., www.fbmeetup.com?
======
michael_dorfman
I certainly wouldn't. And if I really wanted to, I'd talk to a lawyer first.
Facebook has a army of lawyers at their disposal, and had been pretty
aggressive in the past about protecting their trademarks.

------
benologist
They almost certainly have FB trademarked, there's no way they'll allow you to
extend their service while using part of their name.

